# Pellet ceramic smokers



## brian lancaster (Jul 31, 2021)

Has anyone tried these yet


----------



## TJay (Aug 1, 2021)

Haven't heard of such a thing.  What are they called?


----------



## geordie (Aug 1, 2021)

To those of us that use wood, they are called an abomination! Seriously, it is a matter of technology vs traditionalism. I have had commercial Q off of them and they do a good job.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Aug 22, 2021)

If you are going to go the route of pellet smokers go get a RecTeq. They are a good company based out of Augusta. And yes, as far as a traditionalist is concerned (and myself, sorta) its a bit like cheating your way to some really great food. But I don't mind it a bit.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 23, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> If you are going to go the route of pellet smokers go get a RecTeq. They are a good company based out of Augusta. And yes, as far as a traditionalist is concerned (and myself, sorta) its a bit like cheating your way to some really great food. But I don't mind it a bit.



Amen!. Got an RT700 last year. Makes smoking stupid easy. Built like a tank.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 23, 2021)

I get the tradition perspective but love setting the pellet smoker and heading off to do something else without worrying.

When I want I plunk me and the cooler down beside it and pretend I need to be there.


----------

